# New to all this



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am very new to all this.  Found your site a couple of months ago but didn't post anything as I was just going for my first set of blood tests with the doctor after TTC for 5 years and didn't seem to be as far into the process as anyone else.

Blood tests come back ok and DH is still waiting for his results (although he has a son from a previous marriage so should be ok).  My doctor said he would refer me to the hospital for further tests and today I received my letter from the hospital but I've got a 17week wait for an appointment!!!!  

I know you have to start somewhere but now it seems so far off and I can do nothing (but keep trying!) in the meantime.  Guess I'm just impatient.

Anyway, sorry for pouring my heart out but I'm just a bit down at the moment.

I just want to say HI to everyone, the site is great and I wish every single one of you all the luck in the world.

Take care,

Love Loobylou


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Looby

Welcome to FF !!  Sorry to hear about your appointmetn wait - sadly its not that unusual when all you want is answers that all you get is another blooming wait.

Why not have a look at the inbetween board and have a chat to the girls there ?

Lots of luck

Clare


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Loobylou

Welcome to fertility friends

I do know how frustrating it can be when ur ready to get started and u r met with waiting lists.

As clare suggested why not come over and join us at the inbetweenies.

We have a good thread there called the chitter chatters    everyone is friendly and u will be made very welcome.

It may help pass the time too hunny

Hope to chat soon

Love and hugs
Emilyxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Loobylou
Welcome to FF.
17 weeks seems ages away at the moment but believe me it will fly be with us on FF.
Good luck
Chick


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Loobylou,

Welcome to fertility friends.

Glad you've got your appointment through, my dp and I also had to wait nearly five months for our initial appointment so we enquired how much it would be to go private. It was £120.00 and we could see him a fortnight later!

We did this, he put me on clomid which just cost normal prescription charge. I had blood tests done f.o.c. at doctors surgery to see whether this was working, after trying this we had appointment through for nhs and as it was the same consultant we then continued our treatment but on the nhs!

We are really glad we did this as we are now five months ahead of where we would have been with nhs.

If you decide to wait it will fly by!! but being how i am when i want something i want it NOW! Still haven't learnt how to be patient and yet this whole journey to conceive is a waiting game!

Fingers crossed for you both!

Love Emmak


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi loobylou,

I know exactly how you feel about waiting.  I've had four miscarriages and it was only on the last miscarriage that they decided to tell my DH and I that he had a chromosome problem and that was the cause of our miscarriages.  This was whilst i was lying in a hospital bed waiting to be taken to theater for a D&C because i couldn't stop bleeding, Nice 
We were then referred to a lot of people before being referred to a London hospital.
I did a search for PGD and your name came up.  Are you having this done and if so do you know how much (sorry to ask) that they roughly want because they have quoted us a ridiculous amount of money  and do you know anywhere local, i live in chelmsford as I don't really want to have to travel to London all the time!
Sorry to be full of questions and i hope you don't mind my bluntness!!
love Tasha
x


----------

